# How would you repair this exterior foundation insulation/wrap?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Doesn't look like it is going to hold up much longer so you might as well get used to the idea of re-doing it. 

It isn't proper application to be certain.

What is the foundation wall? Poured, block, etc., ?


----------



## thinice (Jun 28, 2014)

*Poured*

Poured;


----------

